# crappie fishing



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

My cousin and I went middle cormorant this weekend. We kept about 30 crappies and some bluegills. We must have caught about 70 crappies and a lot of bluegills on saterday night in about a 1 hour and half. We were only keeping the ones that were over 10 inches. Sunday morning we caught about 30 and we only kept about 5. The dusk bite seems to be the best.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

AAAAAAMEN!


----------



## Park (Mar 14, 2004)

GooseKiller

Thanks for the post - sound like you had good luck!
How deep were they?

We had 30 in the death chamber in 2 hours on mellissa in the middle of the day on Sat. Could not find them shallow, found them in 10 ft caught them about half way down. 10.5 to 13 inches

Tight Lines
Park


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

Park

We caught them back in stump it is the first place you go through to get to nelson. They were probabaly in about 6 feet of water. Soon as you enter stump from middle cormorant go towards the right. There is a on a hill with a cross in front of it. Get even with that then there is a brown house on the little pennisula between middle and stump get out in front of that. You should use a slip bobber and set it for 3 feet. Use a black jig or a white one and a crappie minnow.


----------

